# Confirmation d'ouverture de mail



## ptitphoque (7 Novembre 2005)

Comment peut-on vérifier qu'un mail envoyé a un correspondant a été ouvert et lu par celui-ci?


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Novembre 2005)

ptitphoque a dit:
			
		

> Comment peut-on vérifier qu'un mail envoyé a un correspondant a été ouvert et lu par celui-ci?



Salut, 
tu as quelle version d'OS ??? 
Si c'est Tiger aux dernières nouvelles tu peux oublier ...


----------



## ptitphoque (7 Novembre 2005)

Mac OSX 10.3.9


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Novembre 2005)

ptitphoque a dit:
			
		

> Mac OSX 10.3.9



A tester


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

Si tu utilises Mail, quelle qu'en soit la version, il n'y a pas de possibilité de demander de confirmation de lecture.
Pour les autres, je n'en sais rien... Mail me suffit amplement.

Mais peut-être existe-t-il un plugin pour autorisaer cette fonction... A vérifier : lancer une petite recherche.


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Si tu utilises Mail, quelle qu'en soit la version, il n'y a pas de possibilité de demander de confirmation de lecture.
> Pour les autres, je n'en sais rien... Mail me suffit amplement.
> 
> Mais peut-être existe-t-il un plugin pour autorisaer cette fonction... A vérifier : lancer une petite recherche.



le lien que je lui ai donné ne colle pas ???


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> le lien que je lui ai donné ne colle pas ???


Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas vérifié : mais tu as posté sans que je m'en rende compte...

Après vérification : X-Priority reste un en-tête optionnel et n'a pas de rapport avec la confirmation de lecture.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> le lien que je lui ai donné ne colle pas ???



Sans dire de bêtise cela marche, mais pas avec toutes les messageries.


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sans dire de bêtise cela marche, mais pas avec toutes les messageries.



J'étais parti sur l'idée qu'il utilisait *M*ail mais il a écrit _m_ail c'est vrai ...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> J'étais parti sur l'idée qu'il utilisait *M*ail mais il a écrit _m_ail c'est vrai ...



Non ce que je veux dire c'est que si son correpondant utilise autre chose, un logiciel qui ne comprend pas les accusés de réception, et bien cela ne marchera pas.


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non ce que je veux dire c'est que si son correpondant utilise autre chose, un logiciel qui ne comprend pas les accusés de réception, et bien cela ne marchera pas.



 
Je comprends vite *MAIS* ... (tu connais la suite)


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sans dire de bêtise cela marche, mais pas avec toutes les messageries.


Mais X-priority ne gère pas seulement le flag d'information ? C'est ce que j'ai compris.

Je me suis envoyé un mail avec demande de confirmation depuis Outlook (au boulot) et en voilà les en-têtes :


			
				les en-têtes a dit:
			
		

> Return-Path: <adriano******@****.fr>
> Delivered-To: ***.fr-adriano.***@***.fr
> Received: (qmail 24003 invoked from network); 8 Nov 2005 10:51:34 -0000
> Received: from smtp1.***.***.net (213.**.**.**)
> ...



On voit que avec X-Priority n'est pas l'en_tête déterminant, mais que celui qui gère la demande de notification est : Disposition-Notification-To

X-rings fait d'ailleurs un petit topo à ce propos dans le cadre d'une application avec Entourage : http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=334


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais X-priority ne gère pas seulement le flag d'information ? C'est ce que j'ai compris.



Qu'est-ce que le flag d'information?


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2005)

Dans Outlook par exemple cela se présente comme sur la miniature ci dessous : un point d'exclamation. Cela n'a qu'un caractère informatif... sans autre effet.

J'ai édité mon post précédent, et j'y montre l'en-tête utilisé pour les notifications.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Dans Outlook par exemple cela se présente comme sur la miniature ci dessous : un point d'exclamation. Cela n'a qu'un caractère informatif... sans autre effet.
> 
> J'ai édité mon post précédent, et j'y montre l'en-tête utilisé pour les notifications.



Merci pour ces informations.   Je verrai ça à mon boulot.


----------



## ptitphoque (8 Novembre 2005)

C'est bien votre conversation, mais pouvez-vous être plus simple (je suis un simple utilisateur de Mail). J'ai accés aussi à ma boîte aux lettres sur internet.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2005)

ptitphoque a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien votre conversation, mais pouvez-vous être plus simple (je suis un simple utilisateur de Mail). J'ai accés aussi à ma boîte aux lettres sur internet.



Tu te trouves ici sur un forum, faut-il te le rappeler. Ton sujet ne t'es donc pas exclusivement réservé. Nous discutions ici des accusés de réception et de la compatibilité des différents logiciels de messagerie.


----------



## JediMac (9 Novembre 2005)

ptitphoque a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien votre conversation, mais pouvez-vous être plus simple (je suis un simple utilisateur de Mail). J'ai accés aussi à ma boîte aux lettres sur internet.


Ben une proposition t'a été faite par chandler_jf, mais elle ne tourne pas sur toutes les versions de Mail. Donc à toi de tester. Et ce qu'il faut savoir, c'est que si MailPriority fonctionne, ça te permettra de faire une demande d'AR, mais pas de savoir si on t'en fait une.


----------

